# Pee pads



## novemberblue (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello all! We're getting our new maltese in a few weeks and have started to order/buy all his things. Our breeder already pretty much has him pee pad trained, which is the way we are going to keep it. We live in an apartment and both work, so he will be kept in a ex-pen during the day and we will have a pee pad in there. I've been looking at washable pee pads and know a lot of you use them/recommend them. I like the idea, since it's less wasteful and less expensive. But I was wondering... what do you think about trying to make your own? I found this website, and it seems somewhat easy... or at least easy enough to try out!

making ecologically sound reusable pe... - Animal Healing & Magick - tribe.net


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless your heart!!! And Welcome to Spoiled Maltese  . If I ever did sew I probably would sew my two fingers togehter, truly . But I can definetly vouch for the washable pee pee pads, I love them. Congrats on your new baby, coming home soon  So exciting!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't do washable pee pads. I live in an apartment and the laundry is in the basement and communal and there are big signs all over about not washing dog or cat things in the washers. :blink: I do sneak in his bed and toys at times but just little ones.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I can't do washable pee pads. I live in an apartment and the laundry is in the basement and communal and there are big signs all over about not washing dog or cat things in the washers. :blink: I do sneak in his bed and toys at times but just little ones.


Geez Sue, your kidding me. I guess I can understand. But I can imagine "some" humans items are far worse.....:w00t:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi! 
Thanks for that info!!... Only my Quincy goes on pee pads and we've been using the disposable. However, I did order a couple of the smallest 17x17 of reusable just to see how he's transition to them and I put one in his reg spot and he used it with no problem so I was planning on ordering a few of the larger ones 17x24 I think they are. 
However, having seen this article, I think it's sure worth a try! .. and I happen to already have some queen size flannel sheets that I never use, and a couple of flannel backed tablecloths I don't use either... sooo just need to get the diaper flannel and give these a try!:thumbsup:
I've been planning on gettin out my sewing machine now over the winter( haven't sewed in a long time)... so this is a great incentive! 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> I can't do washable pee pads. I live in an apartment and the laundry is in the basement and communal and there are big signs all over about not washing dog or cat things in the washers. :blink: I do sneak in his bed and toys at times but just little ones.


Well, my hubby is not keen on the idea of washing the pads in the washer either.... I reminded him 'moms'( including his own!) did this for years with babies diapers before the disposables came into being. 

Sooo SHHHH!! don't tell him I'm planning to try the reuseables! LOL I also plan to do loads of my white throw rugs after and I use bleach on them so should sanitize the machine .


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I wan to try these as well! Which ones do y'all use? I saw some before that are super cute but I wonder if they are any good...I think they were called lily pads or something and there was all sorts of patterns


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Hmm I did just get a sewing machine so I wonder if this would be something for me...hmm lol. With the tablecloth do you put the tablecloth part (the patterned part or the top I guess) facing in or out? Stupid question? Lol


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I use washable pads... and def recommend it cause it keeps their feet DRY! I never considered making pads... take a pic if you do make them. I use pooch pads.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I get my washable pads from personally paws.com They are pretty plain. White on the part where the babies go, and you can get green or pink on the other side. They may have different colors now, not sure. 

I tried the really pretty pads for Ana, she just naturally was drawn to the normal pads, I guess she followed what Mia and Leo were doing.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Yea I was afraid of that but those pretty ones sure are cute...but I feel like they may think they are part of my clothing or something they feel they shouldnt be going on haha 

And yes take a pic if you do make some I'd like to see how they look


----------



## curell5 (Jan 12, 2012)

This may be a silly question, but I'm VERY new to being a doggy mommy. How do you get the dog to go on the pad? I rescued a pooch last week (he's 2-3 years old) and he just goes everywhere. I've posted a question in the forum, but haven't gotten any responses yet. I'm lost on how to train a dog to go potty in an appropriate place... Any help is appreciated!


----------

